# Please stop doing THIS



## tolisamarie

*Whyyyy?????*

All I want is a couple of pears and half my neighbor's boxes look like this:







Campers don't ask for these items. EVER! I have campers at max level 20 friendship so I know this for a fact.

Therefore, no one will ever need these items, so NO ONE WILL EVER BUY THEM FROM YOU!

Please delete them from your boxes because items show up by price, highest first, so when someone sees this they won't even bother going to your camp to look for something else.

I'm at max friends now so I'm deleting everyone who does this to make room for other people.

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## mitfy

honestly, it's so annoying. i once saw someone who's entire market was filled with these types of items. like the entire thing. pls.


----------



## Lackadaisy

I agree, there’s really no point in it. 

Personally I’m getting a bit irritated at people who leave their boxes empty but are the ones to constantly clear out my mine - yes, it’s nice that I’m getting their money, but in a sense I also put those items up to help out other players, and I’d rather see people who contribute get the items they need


----------



## Dede

I know right! It makes the whole process of searching market boxes all the more tedious.


----------



## kayleee

I agree. I delete people with overpriced items like that in their marketplace. I ain’t got time for that


----------



## Rose

It's annoying, but think of it this way: it's more of a waste of their resources than a waste of your time. They can't withdraw any items without throwing them away in the process, so it's really just harming them more than anything.

Also, they're probably just kids hoping someone is silly enough to actually buy rather than adults looking to annoy you, you know?


----------



## nammie

honestly I think of lot of those ppl put those bugs/fish into the market early on in the game, so they didn't realize that campers would never request those so no one else would buy them... I know my friend was going to, and I told her to just sell to the game, which she didn't even know was an option lol

it is annoying though, because sometimes they have decently priced stuff in their other slots but I always see those overpriced fish and bugs in the first 4 so :/


----------



## watercolorwish

i did this but only because it was preset at a high price. i took it down when i found out how much it was worth tho


----------



## Twisterheart

I agree. I have a couple of people on my friends list who did this, and it makes is frustrating when I'm looking for items. Plus they're just wasting their items and using up space in their market boxes because no one will buy that.

It makes me wonder what the rare bugs and fish are for though since there's no point in them.


----------



## Licorice

What is the point of the rare fish? Can we sell them?


----------



## noctibloom

To be fair, the game kind of puts them at that price by default, which might make someone who doesn't know better feel like it's correct. And then, if you remove it, you lose out on the item completely, which makes someone even more reluctant to remove it. That's just what I _think_ happened, though. 

I tend not to have many items in my own boxes because I tend to be low on things so, so often.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Yeah it's really annoying, same thing happens to me. But with my full friend's list I've seen it on both ends, everything like 10x(or more) what the game charges, and then people who list stuff with room for only a few bells profit. I personally list my items where I get at least twice what the game offers, and people still buy my stuff left and right. So you can do reasonable prices where you will still net a ton of profit, and you can actually HELP your friends. Like today every villagers wanted fruit beetles so I ran out really fast and it was hard to find any on my friend's market spaces. Eventually I did so thank you to whoever I ended up buying them from! But it's silly that people do this, like there's no point in buying them, unless someone just wants to "donate" you that ridiculous number of bells, nobody in their right mind is going to buy it just to have it.


----------



## MindlessPatch

Yeah I added randoms when I first started, like the people that appeared at locations. And either they don't have anything in their marketplace or its insanely priced. I did fall victim to listing items for what the game put at the start but I've taken all those down and they were mostly pointless items anyway.
Currently I list things for lowest price. Started to add some more active players and have replaced selling things for 10 bells when my inventory is full to listed them for lowest price to hopefully help someone out. Not particularly looking for a profit and I don't have enough active friends that buy from my market anyway so I won't raise prices or anything like that. At least not yet. Perhaps in the future.


----------



## Stepheroo

Some people do it like if they want to transfer acpc bells into tbt, or are taking it for commissions, etc. Basically if they need to transfer a large quantity. But other than that, I totally understand it can get pretty annoying and most people are just posting bc they can, or they just "did." I hate trying to look for pears or pale chubs ;n;


----------



## Libra

From what I've read in other places, some people use the Market Box as a museum. So it's not that they are actually selling these items, but more that they are showing they have them.


----------



## Cheshire

Libra said:


> From what I've read in other places, some people use the Market Box as a museum. So it's not that they are actually selling these items, but more that they are showing they have them.



That‘s somehow even worse, lol.

But yeah, I agree with everything said in this thread. It is insanely annoying, but I always give the people who do this the benefit of the doubt and assume they just don‘t know any better, because it‘s the price the game suggests. Initially (first days of the beta‘s release), I did the same without thinking about it, honestly. After reading about “Marketbox Etiquette“ here on this forum a few weeks ago, I quickly cleared out my boxes, though, and now I only sell stuff in packs of three for 100 bells, which I think is reasonable.


----------



## Sowelu

It's very frustrating when you're looking for a random pear or orange (my campsite's rarest fruit) and all you see are expensive fish (which most of us have anyway) at prices that aren't justified since demand is zero (at least for now). And as others have mentioned, it makes no sense for the player because once you place something in a market box, it's gone forever and you can't retrieve it or change the price. 

My markets boxes are typically filled with items that I have in excess and listed at the game's lowest bell price. I see the market boxes as a way to help other players, not make a profit. A little profit is fine here and there, of course, but why not throw the extra items that you have in your market boxes instead of selling them for just 10 bells a piece when you need to clear some inventory?


----------



## J087

I actually find it funny to see people football fish.
How much is max friends?


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Is my market box bad? Just selling them because I've got over 20


----------



## J087

Not really since red snapper is a commonly asked quest item.  The others aren't, besides the beetle.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

My market box is always empty because I always doubt that anyone would buy anything that's easy to get anyway, like fruit and common fish/bugs. I haven't really tried tbh, just because I don't want to end up having to discard the items if they don't sell. I sell the rarer ones like horned dynastid and red snapper for 1000 each because that's what the animals pay you when they ask for those so I think that's fair. But even then, that's only if I have excess and my bf buys them from me. I never sell the rare fish/bugs that animals don't ask for because they will never ever sell and no one would ever spend that much in this game anyway when it's not that easy to make a lot of bells here. I also never look through market boxes myself because it just feels tedious.


----------



## Silversea

Arize said:


> My market box is always empty because I always doubt that anyone would buy anything that's easy to get anyway, like fruit and common fish/bugs. I haven't really tried tbh, just because I don't want to end up having to discard the items if they don't sell.



You may be surprised. Try putting up a pear or apple or something common, but limited, and see.


----------



## Sweetened Poison

It's true! What @Silversea said is true: people _will pay_ for fruits. Especially fruits that they don't get an excess of. I get a lot of coconuts and oranges, for example, so I never need them. But my villagers are always asking for peaches, so I have to go out to Market Boxes to find them.

*If you put nothing else in your box, put in fruit!*
It will help out your fellow ACPCers a lot (like me xD )
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ ​


----------



## J087

There's always a shortage of fruit. In my case every set of 3 sells for 200 (or more).
So don't leave the fruit lying around if you have enough. Sell it.
Shake them trees before you go to bed. In the morning the trees will have regrown anyways...


----------



## Lorrai

I put common things in groups of 3 for 100 bells each. Basically when I get more than 10 of a single item.

[EDIT] 100 bells for the 3 items total that is


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Silversea said:


> You may be surprised. Try putting up a pear or apple or something common, but limited, and see.



Hmm I might try it out tonight then! I always thought that the Market Box was useless but I suppose it might be useful for others.


----------



## Dede

Your trash could be someone else's treasure. I'll admit I've even deleted a few people from my friends list for keeping their market box empty or only selling snappers, dynastids or black basses. Nothing personal against the player, it's just that if I keep them around then it becomes harder to find what I want when I need to buy something.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Do villagers even ask for super rare bugs and fish? I haven't seen any villager ask for any yet. Maybe they were put in the game to sell the regular way, not like a garage sale.


----------



## Deathamabob

Arize said:


> My market box is always empty because I always doubt that anyone would buy anything that's easy to get anyway, like fruit and common fish/bugs. I haven't really tried tbh, just because I don't want to end up having to discard the items if they don't sell. I sell the rarer ones like horned dynastid and red snapper for 1000 each because that's what the animals pay you when they ask for those so I think that's fair. But even then, that's only if I have excess and my bf buys them from me. I never sell the rare fish/bugs that animals don't ask for because they will never ever sell and no one would ever spend that much in this game anyway when it's not that easy to make a lot of bells here. I also never look through market boxes myself because it just feels tedious.



If you are consistent and people know they can always find X thing they need, then they will return to your box often. I wondered who would actually buy the common fish and bugs because that crap is free, but I expanded my market boxes so I had one slot for each thing (minus the 3 fruits I only have one tree of and obviously not the ultra-rare stuff) and I've had to restock multiple times today! I didn't even sell my Black Bass, Red Snapper, or Horned Dynastid and I sell for the minimum (the faster they sell, the more I make since otherwise I only get 100 bells and inventory is not infinite).

EDIT: The only thing I buy are the fruits I need (pears, peaches, cherries), but I buy those every single day. You should at least sell your extra fruits, if you have any. People need those.


----------



## Honelith

I list everything in stacks of 5 for 100 bells, so players don't overfill their pockets if they only need a couple items and because I'm not here to rob you.

I just sell off those rares to make up more room in my pockets. I'll add you tolisamarie.


----------



## jenikinz

Cheshire said:


> That?s somehow even worse, lol.
> 
> But yeah, I agree with everything said in this thread. It is insanely annoying, but I always give the people who do this the benefit of the doubt and assume they just don?t know any better, because it?s the price the game suggests. Initially (first days of the beta?s release), I did the same without thinking about it, honestly. *After reading about ?Marketbox Etiquette? here on this forum a few weeks ago*, I quickly cleared out my boxes, though, and now I only sell stuff in packs of three for 100 bells, which I think is reasonable.



Where is this thread about marketbox etiquette?  I would like to read it, because I just started playing this game, and not sure how to use the marketbox. I did put some of my extra coconuts in there at 5 for 100 bells but I am not sure what the correct pricing should be etc.


----------



## Destron

I love the game, but have a busy life, career and family and all that. Fill your boxes with common stuff and I?ll buy it all day because I often don?t have time to hunt it down, especially when the game seems to sometimes not want to spawn what you need lol.

Likewise I put up common stuff I have in excess for cheap for others like me.


----------



## Bcat

i always put 5 common items for 100 bells. I find that fruit is the best seller.


----------



## Foreversacredx

The only high prices items I put on market was 4 horned dynastid for 1,000 each only because I put them up when I started. Two of them sold though! Bit that was at the beginning and they didnt sell so I've just removed the others. It does annoy me when I see that.


----------



## deSPIRIA

they think someone's gonna buy them eventually lool, what a waste of a market space


----------



## Deca

Couldn't agree more!

There's absolutely no point in having friends who do this, that's why I've started deleting them and make more room for people who are actually interested in trading items.


----------



## J087

jenikinz said:


> Where is this thread about marketbox etiquette?  I would like to read it, because I just started playing this game, and not sure how to use the marketbox. I did put some of my extra coconuts in there at 5 for 100 bells but I am not sure what the correct pricing should be etc.



There is nothing wrong with following common guidelines. But don't let something written on a forum dictate how you should play your game.


----------



## jenikinz

J087 said:


> There is nothing wrong with following common guidelines. But don't let something written on a forum dictate how you should play your game.



Thanks, I was just curious because I searched the forums but could not find any thread on marketbox etiquette, and wondered what this etiquette was.


----------



## Cuka2cool

My market box always has things i May have trouble finding


----------



## lizardon

My Id: 7201 6690 883
My listings has useful items and reasonable price, feel free to add me


----------



## Kamimark

tolisamarie said:


> Whyyyy?????
> All I want is a couple of pears and half my neighbor's boxes look like this:
> Campers don't ask for these items. EVER! I have campers at max level 20 friendship so I know this for a fact.
> Therefore, no one will ever need these items, so NO ONE WILL EVER BUY THEM FROM YOU!
> Please delete them from your boxes because items show up by price, highest first, so when someone sees this they won't even bother going to your camp to look for something else.
> I'm at max friends now so I'm deleting everyone who does this to make room for other people.



Some people do that as a museum. The price is high by default, and they don't want it to sell, they want to show off the rares they caught.

It can also be used to trade money, since there's no other way to send a gift to someone.


----------



## Cheshire

jenikinz said:


> Where is this thread about marketbox etiquette?  I would like to read it, because I just started playing this game, and not sure how to use the marketbox. I did put some of my extra coconuts in there at 5 for 100 bells but I am not sure what the correct pricing should be etc.



Sorry, I didn't see your comment sooner. The thread wasn't titled "marketbox etiquette", it was just a random thread where people  talked about fair pricing and mentioned that it's rude to list rares. I think it was this one: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?436796-Pocket-Market-Price-Guide


----------



## jenikinz

Cheshire said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your comment sooner. The thread wasn't titled "marketbox etiquette", it was just a random thread where people  talked about fair pricing and mentioned that it's rude to list rares. I think it was this one: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?436796-Pocket-Market-Price-Guide



Ah thanks, I tried the search function but that one was not listed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

For the people using it like a museum that is kind of a waste of the market box, and when I see things like that listed I don't even bother looking at anything else they have.  It isn't like they can get that item back, I would rather sell it and have the bells than have it take up space in a box and get nothing for it, just so I can look at it or show it off :/


----------

